# 28 and low egg reserve? Confused!



## AngelFace84

Hello

I'm 28 and found out I have low egg reserve and not sure what it really means and why I have it at my age.  Starting ICSI soon, will this work?

They say I have PCOS but now low egg reserve?


----------

